# Very Nice Here...



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Just so you know... It's very nice here in Arizona.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

LEN!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

A goal I hope to acheive soon.... Enjoy Len


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> Just so you know... It's very nice here in Arizona.


What part of Arizona ? Looks like a clean park.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We are in Mesa for the month of February.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

How long before you get tired of "snowbirding"? By grandparents did it for a few years and now fulltime in Yuma (that's the dirty part).


----------

